# Kitten is... too calm.



## Josianne2010 (May 23, 2016)

Hey guys,

this might seem like a weird feeling, but I'm kind of worrying about my kitten. My little girl is 4 months old, and she is a rescue from SPCA. Her vet bill came clean, and she is perfectly healthy. She eats well, and has no sign of illness.

But I read kittens her age are usually pretty crazy. She is not. She doesn't run around at night. Doesn't meow constantly. Doesn't chew anything. Doesn't scratch anything but her post. Uses her litter tray from day 1. She is 0 trouble. The longest time I left her was 7 hours, and I found her at the same spot she was when I left. When we brought her back from the shelter, she just sat on me, curious, but not stressed whatsoever.

When I try to play with her to make her active, she engages for 5 mins, and then wants to cuddle. (Not complaining! :lol I tried different games, I give her about anything under my hand to stimulate her (I roll balls, give her toys, wave strings, used catnip on toys, shoot hairties, put bird sounds, etc) 

It seems like she prefers kneading or sleeping on me instead. 

She was spayed about 8 days ago and got vaccinated. Maybe it's a cause?

It's the first time I get a cat, and I'm a former Border-collie owner (Lol, 13 years of hyperactivity!) so I might just comparing her with a puppy too much. Is it possible that it is just her personality or I should be worried...?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My first cat, Cinderella, was like that, but she was an adult when I adopted her. 

Your kitty may not have had a great beginning in life and doesn't know *how* to play. Cleo was a year old and didn't really play that much, either. They were both really good cats. Then the bratz arrived and broke Cleo. Ruined her. Set very, very bad examples. 

I would love to have a good kitty again. :grin:


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

I *believe* some mild sluggishness is a common side effect of vaccinations, but don't quote me on that.

If she's acting normal otherwise, then you may just have a very mellow kitten on your hands. None of my kitties have ever been very hectic or destructive. The worst they ever do is race around every now and again. lol

I don't know if it's common, but it's definitely not rare.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

I had to laugh when I read this honestly. You don't need to worry Vincent's been that way since I brought him home as hard to believe as it is some kittens are just easy going.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Augustine said:


> I *believe* some mild sluggishness is a common side effect of vaccinations, but don't quote me on that.


 Yep, definitely true. Common vaccination side effects are: mild bruising at the site of injection (like someone punched you in the arm a little too hard), tiredness/dizziness (MILD - any 'wobbling' or lethargy is different and warrants a vet visit) for a few days even, mild fever, headache, stiff/sore joints for a day or two.

Ask me how I know, lol. If I have to get shots I do it on a day I'm off, go home and go to bed. I get sore joints and a sizeable bruise as well. The next day I'm pretty much back to normal, but usually more tired than typically.

If she's always been so mellow then it's nothing to worry about. My favorite test for lethargy is food - get out something VERY yummy, like chicken breast, chicken baby food, tuna, or canned sardines (in water). If she comes running and is perky and interested then she's just a calm kitten and you've hit the jackpot 

To test for lethargy is fairly simply too - I start by testing for dehydration. Test yourself first to get a baseline. Use the thumb and forefinger of one hand to pinch and pull up on the skin on the inside of your forearm on the other hand. When you release the skin should snap right back to it's place, with barely any, or no, mark left. If you're dehydrated (like...very sick) it might be a bit sluggish, or there might be a white mark before the blood flow comes back. It's similar on cats.

Use your two fingers to gently pinch her scruff and pull up (a normal and healthy kitten/cat will usually fuss at this point), if the fur and skin slooowly sink down, or stay pinched up after you let go that cat is dehydrated and I'd suggest a vet visit asap. If it snaps back just like your skin should have, it's fine.

Second easy lethargy test is waking her up, trying to get her excited, then picking her up and setting her on her feet. A healthy normal kitten will perk up, be focused on you, and will stand up or walk away normally when set on their feet - or might try to bite you in play. A sick kitten will slowly sink down to a lying position, won't be very focused on your happy voice and movements, and will generally be less responsive.

Purring isn't an indicator in and of itself, as sick cats (kittens especially, IME) will often purr to themselves as a comforting thing. But watch the eyes - lethargic cats are impossible to miss if you watch the eyes. It's like looking at a drunk or high person - they can't or wont focus, have no attention span, and would rather be asleep.

Now, this doesn't count if you wake her up from a very deep sleep - if she's awake it does count though.

My bet is she's just pretty chill, and the combination of the spay recuperation and the shots has her a little extra drowsy.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have had some foster kittens like that but honestly it is rare. Not to worry you, but I have had kittens SO much like that, that we suspected maybe a brain injury at some point (perhaps in the womb). I think you probably just have an easy going baby on your hands. Kittens are like kids - most have over the top energy but some are just so easy going and mild mannered. It it worries you then point this out to a vet and see if they can check the eyes for dilation, etc.

Librarychick has great advice!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It's good you're playing with her, KEEP IT UP! 

Give er some time. And home grown catnip


----------

